# Home Studio



## Golgoth21 (Feb 6, 2019)

Hello

My home studio is a room 2,90 X 3,10 and 1.90 high. wall are stones, ceiling is made of a mix of plaster and floor is 90 % covered by a thick carpet layer.

i wish to kill the natural reverb so i made some absorbers, 6 pieces, 2 per wall. (5cm thick rockwool frames, 135X60) and one wall (the one behind the speakers) is hidden by a "curtain" of OSB pannels (4 pieces 170X64) hanged from the ceiling and covered with foam (4cm thick, the one with spikes).

BUT ! a noise like a HUMMM can be heard when one speaks. I'm going to use REW to identify this but i would like to know if some of you have any idea ? 

Is the OSB curtain a bad idea ? Are my absorbers not thick enough ?

Thank you in advance.

L.


----------



## henry97071 (Nov 28, 2011)

Your absorption panels will only be effective at higher frequencies (above 1K), thicker material would be better, maybe you could double up. Sounds like you have a resonance in the room, you could try clapping your hands to see if you can excite the resonance from various locations in the room. If so you can maybe install resonance dampers in the corners of the room, that is, once you have determined the dominant resonance frequency. Speaker location will also be critical for you, so you should try various positions to find the one you like best. Some heavily stuffed furniture would help you too.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Exactly. Your voice is below where the thin treatments are capable. Broadband bass control in the front corners and center of the rear wall will help.


----------

